
Hacker Claims He Gave FBI Info That Led to Killing of ISIS Leader - rmason
http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/hacker-claims-he-gave-fbi-info-that-led-to-killing-of-isis-l#.epKX3V6yPG
======
celticninja
There is so much propaganda and lies involved with this conflict that I don't
trust anything anyone says anymore.

